# Hasselblads



## Bryant (Sep 15, 2008)

So I recently had the oppurtunity to shoot the brand new Hassy and it was unbelievable. I am into collecting older cameras and I though why not get an old Hasselblad. I found this on ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hasselblad-A24-Back-Magazine-chrome-Latest-Slide-Exc_W0QQitemZ290259354289QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290259354289&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

That's so cool, I like the other film one that is going for $400, but I dont have that money to spend on a fun camera. Is this a good camera to have fun with? Also, are there any other older cameras that are great fun to use, out of the ordinary like an accordion camera or anything?

Also, what kind of film can you run through it? Can i run 120 from my holga or throw in a 35? 

Thanks


----------



## Bryant (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I didn't buy it, i got to use a friends hassy H3DII and i thought that was one of the older film cameras.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Bryant, if you're interested in the 'older' Hasselblads, you could look for a good example of the 1600F (in working order) with the 80mm Ektar lens. It's the first of the Hasselblad MF cameras and it made a great impact on most major camera makers.

Occasionally they show up on eBay but you have to be on the watch all the time. Best times to win them is when the auction ends on a holiday (Thanksgiving, X-mas, New Year's eve, Super Bowl and so on). That's how I got mine, a nice example of an 1600F with the 80mm Ektar in working condition for $104.00 plus shipping.

But most of the other series, especially the 500 series, are mainly users' cameras.


----------



## regr (May 28, 2021)

Hello all, I'm a brand new member here but I have been around along time. The old Hasselblad cameras are amazing to shoot, and speaking of them on ebay there are amazing deals on there. I have been shooting them for 40 years. Don't hesitate to buy one. Thought I would attache a few of my slides for our viewing. Photos from Italy, Germany, France, Alberta Canada, Arizona, Utha, Merida Mexico, Tasmania Austraila, Anyway.

I currently have 2 Zeiss PCP80 Hasselblad projectors that I need to get serviced and repaired. Would any one here know where to get them fixed?

Thanks in advance.

Reg Riemer, Arizona USA.


----------



## webestang64 (May 28, 2021)

regr said:


> I currently have 2 Zeiss PCP80 Hasselblad projectors that I need to get serviced and repaired. Would any one here know where to get them fixed?


Welcome to the site.

I had these guys repair a Kodak projector for me and they did a brilliant job. 

Link.....    KX Camera Kodak Slide Projectors Since 1980 - 1732-1/2 Grand Ave. Santa Barbara, CA 93103 805-963-5625


----------



## Soocom1 (May 28, 2021)

I have a H1 with a P20 back. I would LOVE to grab a V series 500CM or such, but I also have plans for the new mirrorless. 

The glass is exceptional and there are many many lenses to choose from with the older V series. The mechanics are of extremely high quality overall. Though anything mechanical can and eventually will break, the reality is that the Hassys are up in line with the best. 

If you have the money, and want to shoot film, any of the older V series, or 1600 series as mentioned are the best to go for. 
The 1000 has good quality but is much older. 

Med. Format overall will yield better results in the end in capable hands. 
Have fun with it!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 28, 2021)

regr said:


> Hello all, I'm a brand new member here but I have been around along time. The old Hasselblad cameras are amazing to shoot, and speaking of them on ebay there are amazing deals on there. I have been shooting them for 40 years. Don't hesitate to buy one. Thought I would attache a few of my slides for our viewing. Photos from Italy, Germany, France, Alberta Canada, Arizona, Utha, Merida Mexico, Tasmania Austraila, Anyway.
> 
> I currently have 2 Zeiss PCP80 Hasselblad projectors that I need to get serviced and repaired. Would any one here know where to get them fixed?
> 
> ...


Hi Reg, where in AZ are you? I’m in Phoenix. 😀

Glad you asked the projectors question here, there are many members that could direct you to the proper spot. Beautiful shots, by the way!


----------



## compur (May 28, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> If you have the money, and want to shoot film, any of the older V series, or 1600 series as mentioned are the best to go for.
> The 1000 has good quality but is much older.


The 1600 is older than the 1000. 

Hasselblad's 1st camera was the 1600 but it had reliability problems and a more reliable camera was next: the 1000.


----------

